# RIP Kevco...



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I just got the news today that long time creek boater Kevin Crochetiere has died in a non boating related way... It has been some time since we last talked but the email still hit some of us pretty hard up here on the Ark.. I got to know Kevin while working at 4CX in the early to mid 90's.... 

Dont know how many of you knew Kevin or his frankenstein look alike creek boats with screws in them, his ability to hitch hike up indy /cottonwood pass just to rollerblade down, or his want to sare his knowledge of the local creeks all around colorado and the US....

Never going to forget following Kevco down Lake and Clear Creeks (95 -96) for my first time all the while he is wiping his constantly foggin glasses... The way he talked me into the Big 4 I will never forget... Or his pine creek swims (3) in a week or so up at Pine Creek (in 95) as he was runnin it most days alone - not many people were puttin on at 4000+cfs up there... A true old school Ark legend......

Kevco is the reason that I started creekin and the reason I am still creekin today... Thanks man for showing me the ropes... 

We would joke while creekin that we would one of these years - no doubt run into Kev at OB, Lake, Balieys, or some put in again.. 

RIP Kev - you are in our thoughts tonight up here on the Ark.........


----------



## WW Lush (Dec 26, 2003)

*love that guy*

Kevin was an amazing guy. He always compared life to running rivers. Took me on my first back country snowboarding experience and rescued my boat the last time I swam. Always had some crazy story to to tell. I will never forget running cherry creek with him on a crazy day when nothing had any water yet. I bike over it everyday on my way to work and think of him.
I will miss him alot.

Tina


----------



## bigwatertoby (Nov 8, 2008)

JV, Thanks for passing this along. I too, boated with Kevco in the early 90's he was one amazing person. Always putting his friends first and willing to help anyone out when needed. His laugh and smile where very contagious and will be greatly missed. I will never forget him or his matching creeking scars on both cheeks. RIP Kev may your legend live on forever! JV-Can you PM with details please? Thanks.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I sent over what I know Toby..

Or how about his full motocross plastics that he would put on with the pink elbow pads... Every time he went creekin! He let me use his full face helmet for my first run down clear creek and I ended up needing it!!! I guess the huricane was not that great of a creek boat after all...

One year while boatin with Kevin we ran into a group from out of state at the put in for clear creek (ark)... After they saw Kevin in his "full battle gear" they hiked the entire run to see what they were gettin into!!! I saw them later that year at gauley fest and we joked about kev's get up and how it scared them into a full run scout.....

Or the creeker that fell off his car and then he cut the noze cone off another boat and glued/bolted it on to make that old boat work... Kevin was the king of frankenboats...

Yep...


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Whoa. It seems like these are just hitting closer and closer to home every year. Kevin, you will be missed. RIP.

Would someone please post some more information (details, memorial, etc.) as they become available? Thanks.

COUNT


----------



## shaneatrep (Feb 19, 2008)

*One of a kind*

Kevco was one of my favorite paddling buddies. Him, Barret, Kelly, and few other Boulder guys cut our teeth together on the hard runs of the front range and ended up on the ark pushing rubber. Kevco was quick to show up for late night boulder creek runs in the dark in December and he would always have a new backbank or something that he put together to get his boat more dialed in.

He always had a warm smile, an interested inquiry about the next boating trip, and a passion for boating and life. I'll miss him.
-shane


----------



## barret (Jun 2, 2006)

What a bummer, Kevco is truly unforgettable. It has been years since I've seen the brother, but I've never stopped missing the hilarious and outlandish times that he always created, and I don't think I ever will.

JV - Don't forget the duct tape on the foggy glasses! He was a master repairman indeed, inspiring the envy of anybody with anything that was broken.
Shaner - Moonlight Boulder Creek runs with icy lifejacket at takeout... classic!

But Kev was a renaissance man. One day he would teach me how to adjust the valves in my car, and the next he would expound on the virtues of Chilean wine. One of a kind, by any measure.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

I'll miss him as well although I had not seen him in years. Like JV said I have similar memories of having my boundarys pushed by Kevco. For me I'll always remember seeing a crossfire locked to the mail boxes at the end of the Otero Pump Station road and then finally meeting the mystery, hitch hiking, solo boater for a run on Pine Creek when Browns was over 6000cfs in '95. Kevco was bold and a super unique personality. I am picturing him popping out of a stomping hole, glasses askew, for eternity. RIP bro....


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

PS does anyone know if there is anything set up for his daughter? I would love to be able to make some donation to help her out.


----------



## bigwatertoby (Nov 8, 2008)

Barret, long time no see. Hope you are well. 
I would also be interested in helping with a donation to his daughter if anyone hears of something. I had forgotten about the duct tape glasses...man he sure knew how to make people smile. I need to look but I am pretty sure I have some pics from the original Disco Parties at the Rope of Kev and all the crew. I will post them if I can find them. I hope to make it to the ark for some fishing in the near future so I will look everyone up when there. T


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

I paddled with Kevin a couple of times in MN in the mid nineties. Does anyone know what happened. I googled him and nothing came up.


----------



## bigwatertoby (Nov 8, 2008)

*Kevco Memorial*

There will be a memorial for Kevco Saturday Oct 3rd at 2pm. Meet at #4 in the numbers. Bring your chairs, food, cooler and best Kevco memory. Looking forward to seeing old friends and meeting new; most of all getting together to remember an amazing boater and friend.


----------



## CGR4 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Kevco memorial*

There will be a memorial for Kevco this Saturday Oct 3rd at 2pm. Meet at #4 in the numbers. Bring your chairs, food, cooler and best Kevco memory. Looking forward to seeing old friends and meeting new; most of all getting together to remember an amazing boater and friend.


----------



## WW Lush (Dec 26, 2003)

I wish I could make it, but will be in AZ this weekend. Enjoy the memories. I love hearing stories about Kevin- never a dull moment! Just so everyone knows- Kevin has a story in the WW Southern Rockies book p532, that shows a little of who he was. 
I will be there in spirit!

Tina


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

I talked to Kevco after the 95 season or during it (it's been a while). He was working as a guide on the Ark and then running the numbers solo at something like 4k for a few weeks during an incredible high water year. He told me it was still class IV ( which I thought was a bit of a down grade at the time). After catching it last year at 3400 I would agree it's still a IV, but from the top of 4 to about half a mile past 5 it's non-stop high end IV. He ran it higher and solo, day after day. I'm still impressed. 

His death really got me thinking how fortunate I am to have such great people to paddle with here in Colorado. I mostly paddle with people from the club here in Colorado Springs, but have been on the river with many others. I may not say it often enough, thanks everyone.
Chris


----------

